# Giovannis Picture thread



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

So i figured I had a whole bunch of pictures I would make a thread for them... And my youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMM44TtsA7VMTeVZB8yYmVA

Snowbanks are getting pretty high this year


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks many more to come... I gotta start using the go pro again. its been freezing up on me but I think I finally fixed it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pfft. Those banks are nothing compared to what the mighty Tahoe has pushed up this year.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1959555 said:


> Pfft. Those banks are nothing compared to what the mighty Tahoe has pushed up this year.


Lol I dont push my truck to the max.. I gotta get the loader going and push banks back to make more moneys payup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't work the 'Hoe hard, but watching my dad plow with it is downright painful.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pics, the amount of snow you have there reminds me of last winter. I'm jealous!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems you've been busy so far this winter.......


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1961517 said:


> Seems you've been busy so far this winter.......


it was pretty slow the 1st 2 months I think this will continue till march or april


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1961534 said:


> it was pretty slow the 1st 2 months I think this will continue till march or april


Got to love those old unimounts

Good to be busy, eh ?... Been a decent winter, although it took a while to get here.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Checked the truck and plow over before the next storm. I decided to diagnose the whelen edge 9000 since it was sorta warm out. I figured out I had a bad strobe tube.









IT worked when ever it felt like it but now it dont work period after messing around with it.. I thought it was making a bad connection but the tube is shot.










also this is going to be future snow machine... Im only doing resis as we speak but I wouldnt mind expanding next year. I have a skidsteer as well

*







*


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Stacking will be a breeze with a machine like that........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1971089 said:


> Stacking will be a breeze with a machine like that........


Yes sir it would handle a pusher pretty good too. Not fast like a loader but it will get the job done.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Top speed on that model is 16 mph it has a 2 speed hydrostatic trans


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Some random pictures from today










Me getting stuck the 1st time this season I backed into my own snow pile...










and a last min driveway


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1970929 said:


> Checked the truck and plow over before the next storm. I decided to diagnose the whelen edge 9000 since it was sorta warm out. I figured out I had a bad strobe tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to the guy at United rentals and he was telling me that lulls make a lousy snow machine because the chain that drives the boom doesn't do well with lateral pressure from a snow box and hitting things with the box can severely damage the chain. He said risk wasn't worth the reward with the cost of repairing/replacing the chain drive system on that boom.

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

abbe;1972891 said:


> I was talking to the guy at United rentals and he was telling me that lulls make a lousy snow machine because the chain that drives the boom doesn't do well with lateral pressure from a snow box and hitting things with the box can severely damage the chain. He said risk wasn't worth the reward with the cost of repairing/replacing the chain drive system on that boom.
> 
> Just throwing it out there.


No chain in this machine I believe its a ram inside pushing the boom out.

EDIT: I just looked at the book it has a ram inside pushing the extension boom out.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1972885 said:


> Some random pictures from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truck seems to be sitting closer to the ground these days, it the undercarriage a block of ice?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1973001 said:


> Truck seems to be sitting closer to the ground these days, it the undercarriage a block of ice?


yep its full of snow and ice... I gotta bring it to the wash once the temp gets warmer to wash her down as well get all the ice out of the undercarriage


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

SNOWBALL fight any 1 ? OR free snow who wants it I CAN LOAD


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

How much to drop it on my neighbor ?-...

Not his car, house...or yard.....ny neighbor. He could use a good snowball fight.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1978425 said:


> SNOWBALL fight any 1 ? OR free snow who wants it I CAN LOAD


Not much going on today eh..........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1978463 said:


> How much to drop it on my neighbor ?-...
> 
> Not his car, house...or yard.....ny neighbor. He could use a good snowball fight.


have problems with the neighbors eh?



BUFF;1978464 said:


> Not much going on today eh..........


nope just goofing around. I had to pull a trailer out of the deep snow and ended up moving giant snow balls


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Picked up an 8 foot fisher blade from CL for 100 bucks. ITS really solid needs a cutting edge new hoses paint and a custom mount for my telehandler.

CL photos

















Photos from today


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe its a speed caster blade hopefully ANY 8 foot fisher edge will bolt up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like a good donor for a good project and the price was right.Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1978819 said:


> Looks like a good donor for a good project and the price was right.Thumbs Up


Yep should be ready for next season Very easy to mock up the mount too


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Soooo easy even a Birdman can do it........:laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1978849 said:


> Soooo easy even a Birdman can do it........:laughing:


haha I think it would come apart every dam time :crying:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice score, man !Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Keep the pictures posted, so we can see how it moves along. I'll send Buff over there if you need any extra fabrication..
:waving:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1978932 said:


> Nice score, man !
> Keep the pictures posted, so we can see how it moves along. I'll send Buff over there if you need any extra fabrication..
> :waving:


Im not sure if buff likes stick welders  Every 1 is welcome tho. Thumbs Up

Buff must bring is nice smoker along tho :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1978947 said:


> Im not sure if buff likes stick welders  Every 1 is welcome tho. Thumbs Up
> 
> Buff must bring is nice smoker along tho :laughing:


I was running a stick welder when Gerald Ford was president........They have their place in the scheme of things but given a choice I'd use a MIG.

The fancy smoker just makes it easy, I use to use a Weber Smokey Joe charcoal cooker as a smoker. If there's a will there's away or if there's fire and meat there's dinner........

How far are you from New Berlin NY?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1978984 said:


> I was running a stick welder when Gerald Ford was president........They have their place in the scheme of things but given a choice I'd use a MIG.
> 
> The fancy smoker just makes it easy, I use to use a Weber Smokey Joe charcoal cooker as a smoker. If there's a will there's away or if there's fire and meat there's dinner........
> 
> How far are you from New Berlin NY?


not far about an hour 30


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1978989 said:


> not far about an hour 30


Really.......... in '08 I went to the Undilla National MX race and want to go again. 
Maybe I can do a Welding, Fabrication, Smoking roadshow this summer.Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1979000 said:


> Really.......... in '08 I went to the Undilla National MX race and want to go again.
> Maybe I can do a Welding, Fabrication, Smoking roadshow this summer.Thumbs Up


cool stop by for some beers Thumbs Up


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

abbe;1972891 said:


> I was talking to the guy at United rentals and he was telling me that lulls make a lousy snow machine because the chain that drives the boom doesn't do well with lateral pressure from a snow box and hitting things with the box can severely damage the chain. He said risk wasn't worth the reward with the cost of repairing/replacing the chain drive system on that boom.
> 
> Just throwing it out there.


The issue isn't the chain, and if UR is telling you that they aren't thinking about the machines in detail. The chain is used with the hydraulic ram that moves the boom segments in and out (to reduce the required cylinder stroke), and it never sees a sideload. The side loads are taken by the wear blocks. Since they are typically solid pieces of brass/bronze, they won't break. Too much of a forward shock load could, theoretically, cause a problem for the chain, but if you don't go ramming into banks you can't hurt it. I push banks by stopping the lift and extending the boom to avoid shock loads. As long as it is just hydraulics and not inertia, you won't hurt the chain.

Too much of a sideload can bend the boom/crack the pivot bearing mounts. However, when pushing along the ground that is usually not too much of an issue. Just don't go ramming one side of the plow into a bank with the other side in air.

I and others have used telehandlers successfully with box plows.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Its been a really mild winter. I did not get the fisher plow mounted to the telehandler but I did get a bucket for it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

then this kept me busy most of the fall season and winter


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So been slacking on the Fisher project eh........

Was the wrecked Dodge the same one than towed the Fisher project home?

Also...... Hanging oot at a Day-Care


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yea thats the truck buff. It was my oldmans rig and I pulled over for lunch when I took that picture of the cab on the trailer. We found a dinner across the road lol


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dodge hauled the bucket home as well


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;2097960 said:


> yea thats the truck buff. We found a dinner across the road lol


So what happened........ had to use the Dodge to get Bowtie parts and got a little sideways on the way?

Dinner you say..........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;2097991 said:


> So what happened........ had to use the Dodge to get Bowtie parts and got a little sideways on the way?
> 
> Dinner you say..........:laughing::laughing:


haha yep dad tried to avoid 3 deer on the way home from work. I keep telling him to hit them.... I guess I need to put a deer slayer on the front of that truck :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you're better off staying the course, you have a better chance missing them and you won't wreck while trying to avoid them.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;2098035 said:


> I think you're better off staying the course, you have a better chance missing them and you won't wreck while trying to avoid them.


honestly I agree. I rather change the coresupport and the front clip rather then rebuild the whole truck


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work on the project!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

still alive but ive been lurking the website on and off.

Lots of updates
almost a year after the dodge rebuild









some new equipment and plow


















bidded some parking lots for the case and the lift but i was high so i stay with resis for now


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey look who's back.......
Why the change to Fisher?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

No more luneymount??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Hey look who's back.......
> Why the change to Fisher?


Because it's a far Superior Plow........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Because it's a far Superior Plow........


Everyone is entitle to their opinion.......
Thanks for sharing yoursThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

only reason I changed to the fisher cause the price was right. I like western and fisher products dont matter to me. alot easier then my unimount to mount


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

jeeze photobucket got rid of all my photos here is an updated fleet photo


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

still running the old trusty chevy it had a new motor put in this year. Still rocking a fisher plow on it


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NiceThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF said:


> NiceThumbs Up


7 ton engine hoist


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice! Love looking at all the pics people post. Good job!

I finally made another vid...posted on my old "F-350 Rebuild" thread.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

gotta love trying to start a diesel motor after sitting for a week in cold temps. last night we hit a bitter -40 wind chill










dug up 2 well lines and now IM unfreazing mine ... at least the wind died down cleaned up a bunch of drifted driveways and now I gotta go move a load of fire wood. Case is getting its work out today boys










gotta go back fill the other 2 well lines once they have it unfrozen and get paid payuppayuppayup


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

How deep are the trenches for the water lines?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't look very deep.....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't look very
> 
> 
> BUFF said:
> ...


The one at my house is foot deep we have rock problems here sadly mine never froze for 8 years since I installed it.... Sadly it froze under my house and not in the ground. One I dug up was 6 inches in the ground and the other one was like 2 ft .

When I installed mine I used 4 inch sdr35 and then passed the pipe inside but it froze under the house cause my circulator for the crawl space crapped out so no heat.

SO the other 2 jobs i did copied what I did . I mean it worked for me for 8 years never froze only time will tell


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dam 1'....... 6' is common here but 8' isn't oot of the norm further north.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember trying to run a 4 stick once. I wasn't any good and gave up on it. Still know some old timers that still prefer them.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> I remember trying to run a 4 stick once. I wasn't any good and gave up on it. Still know some old timers that still prefer them.


I pretty much like it. I run almost anything just takes time to get the hang of it


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

its ready for a 2 foot storm coming in


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

More tools for this summer










Any 1 into snowmobiling?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

and some pictures of the kind of work I do


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

xgiovannix12 said:


>


Rule #1 on the safety sticker: BE CAREFUL


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> I remember trying to run a 4 stick once. I wasn't any good and gave up on it. Still know some old timers that still prefer them.


My super L is a 4 stick, I have friends who wonder how I jump back and forth to the mini ex without getting all screwed up. Once you're onto something it becomes humane nature.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> My super L is a 4 stick, I have friends who wonder how I jump back and forth to the mini ex without getting all screwed up. Once you're onto something it becomes humane nature.


eh when im on the excavator I look for the extendahoe lol


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the season is finally over and its time to get the spring grind on.

















bought me a new blower









cant wait to put it into some good use next season


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

ANY 1 wanna do king pins


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

opps slid off the road 
















Plowing snow with someone elses machine as well


----------

